# Paying tax while working aboard



## Ach Jad (Oct 17, 2021)

Hey guys, 

this is my first post here.

I’m a US citizen since two years. I’m getting an opportunity to work in Qatar next year. I’ll start around March 2022.

I just learned that I’ll need to pay the US tax even while working aboard.

I would like to know how much I’ll need to pay (roughly number no need to be exact here) when I’ll file the tax .

My base salary will be 200k USD and I have a 4 years kid. My wife will not be working.

We will move from Florida.

My goal is to get an idea about how much I’ll need to pay for the taxes and decide if it’s worth to keep my US citizenship or not.

so please any kind of info/help would be much appreciated.
Thank you much


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Does Qatar have an income tax? If not, you'd pay US tax on the difference between your salary and the FEIE amount of $107k. I'm sure you can find some tax calculators to work out the total bill on $93k income.


----------



## Ach Jad (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you much for your quick answer. Qatar is a free tax country but I believe that there is about 10% of income tax to pay there.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ach Jad said:


> Thank you much for your quick answer. Qatar is a free tax country but I believe that there is about 10% of income tax to pay there.


Not sure I understand - how does a "free tax" country have 10 percent income tax?


----------



## Ach Jad (Oct 17, 2021)

My bad, so Qatar is a tax free country. Here what I found: “
Qatar operates a territorial taxation system, which means an individual is taxable in Qatar if one hasgenerated qualifying Qatar-source income, regardless of one's tax residence.
Income tax is not imposed on employed individuals' salaries, wages, and allowances.
A self-employed individual may be subject to income tax if one derives qualifying income from sources in Qatar.”


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Ach Jad -- Of course, we don't know the totality of your tax situation, but considering a $200K base and then subtracting the $107,600 FEIE, the $15,064 foreign housing allowance and a $24,800 standard deduction, that gives you a net income of about $52K, with income tax due of about $5K. Those numbers are all indexed for inflation and there may be other credits you might be eligible for. Cheers, 255


----------



## Ach Jad (Oct 17, 2021)

Many thanks 🙏 That’s really very helpful and encouraging 😍 Thank you guys for the valuable inputs


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at IRS Publication 54 - which is their tax guide for "overseas taxpayers." It gives several examples in detail of how taxes are figured on overseas income and the various options (in your case, mainly the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion vs. the Foreign Tax Credit).


----------



## Ach Jad (Oct 17, 2021)

Will do! Thank you much 🙏


----------

